# June 6, Free Health Book Giveaway



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

More info, care of Co-Cure:Mark Your Calendar! **June 6th - Free Health Book Giveaway** "Knowledge is power." The CF-Alliance believes in empowering the chronically ill patient with knowledge and information in order to make the most beneficial health decisions. On Monday, June 6, 2005, the CF-Alliance website will be having another â€˜Members-Only Free Book Giveawayâ€™. There will be over 400 books given away worldwide! -On June 6, 2005, the free health books will be listed on the CFA information website (http://groups.yahoo.com/group/CFAlliance). -All books are new and health-related. -You MUST be a CF-Alliance website member to participate. To join visit: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/CFAlliance -Books are given on a first come, first serve basis. -Books will be mailed FREE of charge worldwide. **For more info: http://cf-alliance.tripod.com/id5.html **Email: cf_alliance###yahoo.com **Please mail book donations to: CFA, PO Box 9204, Bardonia NY 10954 USA


----------

